# Hello



## Johndavid (May 4, 2010)

Do you have some special Golf tips to share..


----------



## Ray_Jeremy (Jun 3, 2010)

Of course i do....u can check on my web

but u have 2 translate it....
beacuse it's on indonesian
u can translate on google...
Thanks


----------

